# My five little hamsters and a bit of a backstory on each!



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

October 2013 I got a fat, long haired little Syrian I named Poesy 









I didn't know it at the time, but she was very, very pregnant in this photo. She gave birth to seven little baby hamsters, which I found good homes for all. Poesy and her babies started a desire in me to rescue pregnant hamsters, raise them and their babies and find good homes for all. 










After Poesy, I reached out online and made it known that I would take in any hamster in need, pregnant or otherwise. I very quickly got Mama Ham and Baby Ham. 


















Baby Ham I found a home for, but Mama Ham was so sweet and friendly that I couldn't bear to give her away. She came to me very weak and ill from giving birth, presumably back to back and with no extra protein, proper food, ect. She's much better energy-wise now, but... 









She's kind of going bald. 

Rocky was my most recent pregnant rescued hamster. I named her Rocky because she quite literally would box my hand like the movie boxer, Rocky Balboa. She was living with her brother and I KNEW she was most likely pregnant, but somehow I forgot that because she came to me right after she got pregnant. She was VERY mean and bitey, but I now know it was because she was pregnant and cranky. 










She gave birth to five big-headed babies. I found homes for three, but unfortunately one passed away at only a few months old. I kept two as well as Rocky, mainly because I had already raised two litters and had not kept one baby. 










Allen and Edgar (Poe is the one that passed away) lived together in a 50 gallon bin until Allen decided he was going to be a jerk and beat up Edgar. They live separate now, but every once in a while Allen will be territorial again and bite me. I imagine he gets it from his mother.


----------

